# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  who won?????

## golach

Moira, you ran a grand quiz, who finaly won?

----------


## Moira

> Moira, you ran a grand quiz, who finaly won?


Thanks Golach - Erli won with 27 points!  It's on the other thread.

----------

